# Lemongrass EO



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does it get better as it cures or will it always smell like "Lemon Pledge"?


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I've never had mine smell like pledge. It smells like lemon with an undertone of green grass. Where did you get your EO?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine has never smelled of pledge either... 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

HHHhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm. Maybe it will get better. I just poured. On a good note, I did get a nice yellow color from calendula infused olive oil and additional calendula petals. I'll be hoping the yellow doesn't turn to beige.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't think my lemongrass smells like pledge either. I get a nice yellow color just from the eo.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My lemon grass is grassy too, plus yellow just from the EO. I do a lemon curd that smells faintly of lemon pledge with a sweet note if that's what you're looking for. I LOVE that one! YUM!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've done lemon grass in the past and thought it was fine. I also recently soaped straight litsea when I ran out of lemon verbena. They all smell much the same to me. I think some noses just get that pledge smell while others don't. LOL


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I get mine from Majestic Mountain Sage and love the smell...not like Pledge to me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I only mix with the NDA lemongrass, but it decidedly doesn't smell like pledge  I love Lemon Verbena, I am changing my Lemon Zest to it this coming week. NDA Lemon Tea Tree is a really nice true lemon, and nicer is it doesn't fade! Vicki


----------

